# Airplanes and knitting



## BSH (Oct 8, 2011)

Has anyone taken their knitting on a plane? I have a flight coming up and would like to continue my project on the flight, I'm just not sure if they will let me through with the needles!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

I take my knitting on U.S. domestic flights all the time. I've made mittens on my way to Hawaii even. Just remember that while you can bring your needles you cannot bring pointy scissors. I get a pair of those kiddie Crayola blunt tipped scissors for use on planes.


----------



## BSH (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks, I did purchase a yarn cutter pendant just in case we could knit on a plane.


----------



## penelope (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm going to Israel next week and flying Delta. I've never had a problem flying with my needles domestically but wonder if I will this trip. I imagine I can get into Israel with them okay but don't know about coming back out coming home. Has anyone had any experience with carrying your knitting on the plane out of there? And how do I check it out beforehand?


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

BSH said:


> Thanks, I did purchase a yarn cutter pendant just in case we could knit on a plane.


Short scissors -- 4-inches or less -- are allowed, but the yarn cutter pendant is not allowed because it could be taken apart and has a blade in it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

penelope said:


> I'm going to Israel next week and flying Delta. I've never had a problem flying with my needles domestically but wonder if I will this trip. I imagine I can get into Israel with them okay but don't know about coming back out coming home. Has anyone had any experience with carrying your knitting on the plane out of there? And how do I check it out beforehand?


Just put it in you luggage coming back if there's a possibility you may have a problem carrying on.


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

I have knit on domestic flights; did some socks with bamboo dpn last time. I was not allowed to bring any knitting on British Airways when I flew to London tho' I did get to do some counted cross stitch as long as I used my little folding scissors for clipping floss. Hope this helps ---- Debi


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

roed2er said:


> I have knit on domestic flights; did some socks with bamboo dpn last time. I was not allowed to bring any knitting on British Airways when I flew to London tho' I did get to do some counted cross stitch as long as I used my little folding scissors for clipping floss. Hope this helps ---- Debi


We came back from Ireland last week. My Denise needles didn't seem to raise an eyebrow, but, then, they would not show up on x-ray.


----------



## penelope (Feb 9, 2011)

Colorado knits said:


> roed2er said:
> 
> 
> > I have knit on domestic flights; did some socks with bamboo dpn last time. I was not allowed to bring any knitting on British Airways when I flew to London tho' I did get to do some counted cross stitch as long as I used my little folding scissors for clipping floss. Hope this helps ---- Debi
> ...


I'll be taking my Harmony/Knit Picks and they are wooden so hopefully it won't be a problem. I did look up the TSA rules and they say knitting and crochet needles are allowed in carry on bags. I just hope that applies in Israel. I'll just check at check-in and if they don't let me I'll stick them in my checked baggage. It's going to be a boring trip home without my needles. Guess I'll have to resort back to reading.


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

yeah - I checked with TSA as well but British Airways still said "No" to ANY knitting needles; quickly packed my project in my checked bag so at least I didn't loose the half done sock with wool bought on my trip! Each airline seems to interpret the rules just a tad differently. -- Enjoy your trip


----------



## BSH (Oct 8, 2011)

Thank you, that is good to know now ahead of schedule.


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

BSH said:


> Has anyone taken their knitting on a plane? I have a flight coming up and would like to continue my project on the flight, I'm just not sure if they will let me through with the needles!


Check the TSA web site and they will tell you what you can and cannot take on board. Or post the needles to yourself wherever you are on this world.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

Before I left for my flight I got on the computer and checked delta for what their rules were. as they change from time to time. Mine said it was o.k. but just to be sure I typed that page out to carry on my carry on bag and also had a self addressed envelope that I could put my knitting needles in should they change the rules by the time I got there. that way I wouldn't be out anything as I could always purchase needles once I arrived at my desitination.


BSH said:


> Has anyone taken their knitting on a plane? I have a flight coming up and would like to continue my project on the flight, I'm just not sure if they will let me through with the needles!


----------



## TFurlo (Oct 3, 2011)

I travel by plane quite frequently and have never had a problem taking my knitting. I have had small scissors confiscated!


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

cbjlinda, what a smart approach!


----------



## suzyjean (Apr 16, 2011)

BSH said:


> Has anyone taken their knitting on a plane? I have a flight coming up and would like to continue my project on the flight, I'm just not sure if they will let me through with the needles!


I recently flew Air Canada from U.S. to Europe with connecting flights in Germany, France and Spain and had my Harmony circular needles in carry on bag. Did not have any trouble going through security.


----------



## Banyonhilda (Sep 22, 2011)

I always take knitting on planes. No problem


----------



## CharleneB (Jun 5, 2011)

You can take needles on flights within the US but when I returned from Athens two weeks ago my needles were confiscated and I was treated like a criminal for having them. They pulled the needles out of the projects I was working on which I had hoped to finish on the 17 hour trip home.


----------



## laceandbits (Jun 23, 2011)

A couple of weeks ago I flew from London, Heathrow to Newark, and on to Ithaca, with metal needles in my handluggage, to do the rib, no problem. While in Ithaca I bought lots of pairs of Clover Bamboo circular needles (a lot cheaper than in the UK) and switched to main knitting on them. It saved me the worry of whether one individual jumped-up job's-worth would decide that my metal needles were a dangerous weapon.

BUT, as a side effect, it was MUCH easier knitting on a plane with the short needles. Although she didn't complain, I'm sure that occasionally I was catching the arm of the lady I was sitting next to. Unless you are flying club-class, remember the narrow airline seats. I dropped one needle on the outward journey and, Murphy's Law, it went down the window side of the window seat in the most difficult place to reach. The other two people had to move out of their seats for me to be able to get hold of it. No possibility of that with the circular needle.

I have continued to use the circular needle now I'm home and am finding it is making my knitting far more portable. Yesterday I did several rows as a passenger in a car, and several more waiting in a hospital clinic. I also get a good few rows done every week at my slimming club. 

The advantages are (for those of you who haven't tried it) when you need to stop you can just pull the needles through even if you've not finished a row, leaving the knitting on the cord. There's no danger of dropping stitches. It folds up smaller in a bag. You can't lose or drop a needle. And as on the plane, I can knit without digging other people in the arm or ribs.

You could say I'm a convert!


----------



## islandlover2 (Jul 4, 2011)

We flew to North Carolina in September and I first checked with the TSA online, and saw that it was ok. Just to be on the safe side, I again asked when we checked in at the airport counter. The agent told me yes, as long as I also had yarn with them. To be safe, I would check directly with your airline to see what their own policy is. By the way, I took my circular wooden knitpicks.....no poking the people sitting beside me.


----------



## seafox (Apr 6, 2011)

I took a short domestic commuter flight the other day and no problem. I had the knitting in my purse. BUT I had no metal, just a 16" vintage nylon circular in a hat. 

On the first flight out they let me carry on a tote bag, but on the return flight they took 'carry on' luggage and put it somewhere else. Good thing the knitting was in the purse. 

I have some real old plastic dpns. If I were to try a sock I'd put it on them I guess, and check the good ones. 
If I can ever get to London I think I'll not fly British Air! That's a nice knitting opportunity to miss, but I suppose one could be reading a travel guide instead!


----------



## beelady (Oct 14, 2011)

I believe you may have a problem getting on the planes in Europe with metal needles but if you can find them in wood, that will probably be allowed. I would be prepared to put my stitches on a holder - just in case. I have two sons who are pilots and domestically they say no problem but overseas they tend to be difficult - specially I believe in Israel, for good reason obviously.


----------



## Vicki Wright (Oct 8, 2011)

Not allowed to take knitting needles or crochet hooks on the plane. Sorry


----------



## laceandbits (Jun 23, 2011)

Which plane? When did you fly last? Sorry but all the evidence here seems to contradict you.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes, I take my knitting especially small projects because they are easier to handle and that is the time I use my bamboo circulars.


----------



## srossman (Oct 25, 2011)

Domestic flights are all allowed in US. You may take knitting out of the country, but most will not allow you to carry back into the States. Some will not even allow the crayola scissors. Check with carrier and FAA website. You might want to print out the regulations, since some of the TAA people know less than others.
Have a good, productive and safe trip.


----------



## AvonelleRed (Jun 29, 2011)

When flying in the US, it is perfectly fine to carry knitting needles or crochet hooks. I personally would carry circulars only on the airplane, because even though the TSA allows them, it is really up to the discretion of the actual TSA agents you see when going through security, and of course individual airlines' rules.

Here is a link to the TSA website regarding prohibited items while flying within the US:

http://www.tsa.gov/travelers/airtravel/prohibited/permitted-prohibited-items.shtm

As you will see, you can even take scissors with blades under 4 inches in length.

Note that this list does not show knitting needles, although if they are under 7 inches in length, they could qualify as tools.

Here is the direct page to information on carrying knitting needles from the TSA website:

http://www.tsa.gov/travelers/airtravel/assistant/editorial_1252.shtm

Note that you CANNOT take the cutter you purchased. You can put it in your checked bag, but cannot carry it on the plane with you. Instead, just get some kid's safety scissors to take with you.


----------



## nursejaney (Jul 18, 2011)

TFurlo said:


> I travel by plane quite frequently and have never had a problem taking my knitting. I have had small scissors confiscated!


We flew US-Air to Sicily last month -- had tiny scissors with1/2 blades. OK to Rome, but they took them before connecting flight. My wooden Harmony needles were fine there and back. I would think Security in Isreal would be the most strict. taking a copy of rules with you wouldn't help, much depends on each screener.


----------



## dagphx (Oct 25, 2011)

Copying the page is a great idea. On a recent American Airlines flight in the States and then to Ecuador, my Knit Kit was allowed. The small folding scissors are fine for clipping and store easily.


----------



## Zoey (Feb 12, 2011)

I usually just use nail clippers for cutting yarn while traveling, works for me.


----------



## RachelleK (Sep 22, 2011)

I have travelled quite a lot on various airlines both nationally and internationly. At first (some years ago) I took my wooden needles on the plane with me with a short rounded tipped scissors together with my blunt needles. Only once was I questioned on a flight between Cape Town and Johannesburg and was still permitted my knitting in my hand luggage.
Now I enjoy using my Denise needles and crochet hooks daily and for
travel.
I do advise you google what the airline rules and regulations are before you travel.
Happy knitting.
Rachelle


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

Thanks but I can't take all the credit as I read it some place else too. lols but it sure works.


Needleme said:


> cbjlinda, what a smart approach!


----------



## mmccamant (Jul 17, 2011)

penelope said:


> I'm going to Israel next week and flying Delta. I've never had a problem flying with my needles domestically but wonder if I will this trip. I imagine I can get into Israel with them okay but don't know about coming back out coming home. Has anyone had any experience with carrying your knitting on the plane out of there? And how do I check it out beforehand?


I've never had trouble with domestic flights, but was forced to discard metal needles and scissors (too late to put in checked luggage) at Charles de Gaulle (Paris) last spring. I learned that it's the airport, not the airline, that determines the security procedures. Israel has a reputation for really tough, and effective, security, so I wouldn't assume anything for a flight leaving Israel, no matter whose airline.


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

I RECENTLY FLEW WITHIN THE US. I TOOK MY KNITTING WITH NO PROBLEM. I JUST PACKED EXTRA NEEDLES IN MY CHECKED BAG, JUST IN CASE THEY TOOK MY NEEDLES, BUT THEY DID NOT.


----------



## thisthat (Aug 10, 2011)

for the past few years I have always taken my socks on the plane. Have needles and yard in my carryon and they have never questioned it. short needles are the best to have because of space. Check the TSA site but I have been told that any needles are okay. Knitting is a good way to use time while waiting for flights as we have to be at the airport so early these days. On my last trip north I was lucky in that no one sat in the middle seat so I could knit on the plane too.


----------



## thisthat (Aug 10, 2011)

for the past few years I have always taken my socks on the plane. Have needles and yarn in my carryon and they have never questioned it. short needles are the best to have because of space. Check the TSA site but I have been told that any needles are okay. Knitting is a good way to use time while waiting for flights as we have to be at the airport so early these days. On my last trip north I was lucky in that no one sat in the middle seat so I could knit on the plane too.


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

If you want to be sure what the current regulations are it is best to check them on the website for the airline on which you will be traveling or the TSA site:

http://www.tsa.gov/travelers/airtravel/prohibited/permitted-prohibited-items.shtm

The TSA site says allowable scissors are as described:

"Scissors - metal with pointed tips and blades shorter than four inches"

Depending on how valuable your scissors are you might want to print out the page from the TSA site to carry with you "just in case."


----------



## jaegelb (Oct 24, 2011)

I take my knitting with me all of the time including scissors when I accidentally forgot to move them to my checked luggage. However, that being said keep in mind that all of the TSA teams operate independently in that they can at any time decide that something cannot go. Due to this I always carry 2 sharpened #2 pencils to move my knitting to & rubber stoppers to keep the knitting on the pencils in case they object to the needles. I alsotake a large padded manilla self addressed stamped envelop to put the items that they object to into and drop in the mail box. All airports have a mail box and this way they do not have to go into the trash. You can also make the investment in a Dennis Knitting needle set which are all plastic and TSA approved.


----------



## ggskatemom (Mar 15, 2011)

I think every airline is different, I printed out the airline security regulations and it stated knitting needles can go on the plane I think it is TSA. and carried a copy with me in case the security people wouldn't let it go through, I brought bamboo needles, with knitting on the needle, Put a life line on your knitting in case they take your needles you wont loose your stitches. You can call the airline but they may not know. Do some research and have fun.


----------



## cmuench (Apr 12, 2011)

Have done it several times both in the US and to Canada and not problem. Even had metal knitting needles one time and no problem. I feel safer with wooden needles and they are quieter. Nail clippers may work as scissors.


----------



## Mary Smith (Oct 12, 2011)

Why not take circular needles made with bamboo? I would not want to sit next to someone working with long straight needles as I'm sure you would understand how annoying this could be.


----------



## ggskatemom (Mar 15, 2011)

thats a good point to take a self addressed envelope next time I travel I will do that so I can mail them back I always take extra needles and pack them in my suitcase just in case I can't carry them on the plain. Life lines always work.


----------



## dinnerontime (May 8, 2011)

I have been carrying on the yarn cutter pendant for 5 years and have never had a problem. Watch...am heading to Cape Cod next week and this time they will take them(-.


----------



## HoneyOink (May 29, 2011)

Scissors can be taken on as long as the blades are shorter than 4 inches. Go here to read all things allowed and prohibited.

http://www.tsa.gov/travelers/airtravel/prohibited/permitted-prohibited-items.shtm#4

I carry all my needles and accesories when I fly since I usually stay for at least a month.


----------



## mkreuter (Jan 30, 2011)

Just tell them you have knitting needles in the bag before it goes through the scanner


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

Over here in the u.k they are very strict on what you can carry on board ,any liquid has to be put in a sealed bag ,Angina spray is allowed ,most things are allowed in your suit case, no nail files, knitting needles etc in hand luggage ,a couple of years ago i had a safety pin in hand luggage which escaped the xray , they even take your bottled water off you as you check in so you will buy from the airport as you go to the duty free shops


----------



## SusanYEngland (Oct 25, 2011)

You can see exactly what TSA allows by looking here: http://www.tsa.gov/travelers/airtravel/assistant/editorial_1252.shtm


----------



## SmilingCamel (Oct 21, 2011)

penelope said:


> I'm going to Israel next week and flying Delta. I've never had a problem flying with my needles domestically but wonder if I will this trip. I imagine I can get into Israel with them okay but don't know about coming back out coming home. Has anyone had any experience with carrying your knitting on the plane out of there? And how do I check it out beforehand?


I have flown to Israel with my knitting and not had any problems. And, I believe it was on Delta as well through Atlanta. I used those plastic needles that light up in the dark so that I could knit while everyone else was asleep - I cannot sleep on planes no matter how long the flight is. I'll be going again in March and am already planning what I'll work on. Have a great trip!!!


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Go to the airline's website and check out there "allowed items". All airlines seem to have their own rules.


----------



## penelope (Feb 9, 2011)

SmilingCamel said:


> penelope said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to Israel next week and flying Delta. I've never had a problem flying with my needles domestically but wonder if I will this trip. I imagine I can get into Israel with them okay but don't know about coming back out coming home. Has anyone had any experience with carrying your knitting on the plane out of there? And how do I check it out beforehand?
> ...


Thanks, SmilingCamel! I'm encouraged. I'm not one to sleep on planes either but I've never been on a flight this long amount of time. I'll be taking my Benadryl along and hope it helps. We are so excited to be going to the holy land. It's been a long awaited dream come true. 
I've not heard of these glow-in-the-dark needles. They come up with everything! 
Thanks again for your reply.


----------



## debra rochner (Oct 14, 2011)

I have only flown in US and never had problem. I alway said if you can take pens and pencils on then why not knitting needles, one is as dangerous as the other. However, if they say NO then pack them in your luggage. Just carry small nail clippers instead of scissors. If they take them, so what you lost a dollar item. : )


----------



## Muminmamma (Oct 25, 2011)

BSH said:


> Has anyone taken their knitting on a plane? I have a flight coming up and would like to continue my project on the flight, I'm just not sure if they will let me through with the needles!


Hello,
I have flown many times to Europe and I have brought my knitting along. I find it relaxing to knitt on the plane, especially when there is turbulence. No one has ever asked about them nor attempted to take them away. Once I made the mistake of having both metal and bamboo needles, I was abit nervous about the old fashion metal ones, but not even they raised any questions.
Happy travels!


----------



## Jean RS (Feb 19, 2011)

I have knit on the last two domestic flights I have taken, no questions asked. Previously I took blunt scissors, but I used regular ones on these American and Southwest flights with no questions asked. I hope you have the same experience.


----------



## lindakaren (Apr 22, 2011)

I use bamboo or plastic and put the project in my carry-on. It has not been a problem. I, too, leave next week and plan to bring socks and flip top mittens. Small and quick.


----------



## Priscilla Owen (Oct 14, 2011)

Yes, I fly to England frequently with all my knitting bits and bobs, and small scissors etc. Any American carrier will allow you to knit. Have a safe and lovely journey


----------



## MarySandra (Mar 23, 2011)

I take needles on all my domestic flights. I take wooden circular needles and I cut my yarn with the cutter that come with your dental floss. Most planes won't let you take the circular cutter because of the blade in it. Have a wonderful trip.


----------



## bevqual (May 9, 2011)

penelope said:


> I'm going to Israel next week and flying Delta. I've never had a problem flying with my needles domestically but wonder if I will this trip. I imagine I can get into Israel with them okay but don't know about coming back out coming home. Has anyone had any experience with carrying your knitting on the plane out of there? And how do I check it out beforehand?


A few years ago when I was flying back from Canada to US, they would NOT let me take my WOOL on the plane!! I'm not joking. They seriously WOULD let me take knitting needles, crochet hooks, small scissors, but NOT that $18 a skein wool my sister bought me for the flight home. I had one mitten half done too, but absolutely not! They held me back in a special place to basically interrogate me, and my 2 little girls who were terrified at this point.

We finally got a lady who took my entire online bag and let me put it in the cargo area- which the original customs ladies would not let me do cos I was past that point!! I took out a book to read.

When I asked the original lady what on earth damage she thought I could do, she grabbed the wool and proceeded to hold it up to her neck like she was choking with it! I'm like... it never occurred to me to ever do something like that! Good grief! I was making mittens for afghans for Afghanistan, and they had to be wool.

So you never know what customs will do. Bring a book just in case.


----------



## Rumrunner (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm flying today with bamboo circulard needles and a project that must be finished when I get to Seattle. I have never had a problem flying American. I also have a project to work on while I'm there and am planning on 'wool' shopping while I'm there!


----------



## shealynnmarie (Oct 1, 2011)

I just flew Southwest Airlines several times. The TSA does not allow the pendant cutters on board, but they can go in your luggage. I took wooden needles on the plane, 4" scissors, yarn, etc. without a problem. Left the bulk of my supplies in my luggage. Did not have a problem. Look at the TSA website and print out their rules to carry with you. Wooden needles are not a problem. I knitted on the plane and the stewardesses loved what I was doing.


----------



## dingo (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes they do let you on with the needles. Just to be on the safe side, I went to the website for TSA and printed out the instructions for knitting.


----------



## PABSKB (May 1, 2011)

I just flew from Asheville to SFO. I took my knitting in a clear, large ziploc bag along with a copy of the TSA ruling on knitting. I had absolutely no problem. I was more of a problem knitting on the plane because of the tight quarters.


----------



## camillemarie (Oct 8, 2011)

I've taken knitting, crocheting and embroidery projects with me when flying, plus a small pair of scissors. For a little while after 9/11 this wasn't allowed but the ban ended pretty quickly. I find all I have to worry about when knitting is not to bump the folks sitting in the same roe as I am in with an elbow or two. Happy flying. Time flies along with the airplane when you've got something to do.


----------



## ICE (May 4, 2011)

Does not matter what the TSA says on their website. We found it solely depends on the checker's(mood)opinion at that precise moment. Have experienced one instance where they let one person bring the carry on luggage items that were denied to the next in line! How's that for logic and consistency 
ICE in NJ
ps. had NO problems with blunt bamboo needles.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Yes, Southwest gave me no problem. Bamboo needles, no sharp scissors though, take scissors.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Ok, here's another thought on knitting and airplanes. With the scrunching together of airline seats (or the "get to know your airline seat neighbor better than you have ever dreamed of program") is there room to knit without greatly annoying the person next to you?


----------



## bboyc (Feb 6, 2011)

I have taken my knitting on three flights and have been allowed to take and do my knitting on the plane. When I book the flight on line, I always check the security site and make sure that knitting needles are still allowed. The only time I almost had a problem when I took a set of needles along with me in my carry on. Luckily they took mercy on me and let me through with them. That could have been an expensive disaster! I have been told though by others that it is up to whoever is at the security entrance whether they are going to allow them, so I would take a blunt needle and some spare yarn, going early of course, and take off the project from the needle and lose the needle, not my hard work I had already completed, and throw away my needles. So far that has not been necessary.
I try to take small, not too complicated, knitting projects as the lighting is not that good on planes and, sometimes I use individual lights from Ottline (at Michaels) that are clip on or "Hug Lights" that are sold online that go around your neck that I keep in the big purse I take for the purpose of carrying all that along with my meds and books to read when my hands get tired.
BABS


----------



## SmilingCamel (Oct 21, 2011)

Juleen said:


> Ok, here's another thought on knitting and airplanes. With the scrunching together of airline seats (or the "get to know your airline seat neighbor better than you have ever dreamed of program") is there room to knit without greatly annoying the person next to you?


That's when circular needles come in handy. Plus, less likely to drop a needle and not be able to find it. Now, I have dropped my ball of yarn and had it go to the back of the plane under the seats!! Not good!


----------



## tkdmoma (Sep 13, 2011)

Have flown west coast to east coast a number of times. I carry on 1-2 projects on circular needles. I have heard it helps to have knitted material on the needles. I also like to put point protectors on the ends. Never have had a problem. Bringing a self addressed envelope is always a good idea. I would also check with TSA regarding needles. Have heard that Heathrow and the British have very tight security.


----------



## royalist (Apr 27, 2011)

Colorado Knits: Do you like you Denise needles. One of our mail order yarn supply companies sell them, They are the only type listed and would like to know the down side if any , before I purchase. Thank you. BJ


----------



## andietom (Apr 19, 2011)

BSH said:


> Has anyone taken their knitting on a plane? I have a flight coming up and would like to continue my project on the flight, I'm just not sure if they will let me through with the needles!


Just back from France, flying on Air France. After searching many links prior to leaving I discovered that Air France thinks knitting needles are dangerous and says it does not allow them on flights. I took needlepoint, with tiny sewing kit scissors instead of my knitting.

HOWEVER, waiting to board our Air France flight (after several security checks) at CDG, I sat across from a young woman who was happily knitting away on a large project with bamboo circular needles. Sigh. I do think there is still a difference of opinion about what constitutes "knitting needles."

Having flown extensively both before and after 9/11, my general rules are:

1. Regardless of what makes sense to us or what the posted regulations say, the person at the security checkpoint and/or the flight attendants have the final say. I have not had needles confiscated, but others have. There is always a first time.
2. Always put a lifeline in your knitting in case your needles are confiscated.
3. Put the needles you will cry least about losing in your carry-on bag with your project on them and pack your good needles in checked baggage.
4. The round "pendant" cutters are specifically prohibited by TSA regs. Carry blunt tip child scissors (even these may be confiscated overseas) or a dental floss container to cut yarn.
5. International rules are generally stricter than TSA regs, especially when flying into the USA. I had to put a project into checked luggage at the check-in counter in Croatia flying home because a large sign stated (in English) "No knitting needles regardless of how small." 
6. Be flexible. Smile and do not argue or assert your "rights" at security checkpoints. You and your knitting may be harmless but the person sitting next to you may not be and your tools may be just the element he or she needs to cause mayhem.
7. Remember that however inconvenienced you may feel not being able to knit wherever and whenever you want to, the families who have lost loved ones in terrorist acts have been inconvenienced more. It is a different world.

Have a good trip.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Great advice, but, what if you have a work in progress on circular needles rather than bare needles? Has anyone tried that? I guess I could put my major project in the suitcase and carry on a smaller project just in case. I know the TSA were not happy with hubby who accidentally put his dive knife in his carryon for a trip to Hawaii instead of packing it. (Just glad to see they were truly watching and caught it). They were polite but stern but he was given a mailing envelope to send it on to Kauai. If I pack it, I would have a wee bit of concern that they would lose THAT particular piece of luggage! AND, I could never knit during takeoff or landing! It's my job to pray hard enough that I get that plane up and down safely! So far, it's worked! :O)


----------



## edita (Oct 9, 2011)

I went to Brazil in May no problems here in USA with my addis and crochet hooks. But in my way back from Brazil to USA diferent story they took my 2 sets of addis , my plastic with light crochet I was super up-set! 15 hours without knitting or crochet. Another thing that I do when I travel I have a self addresses envelope and if I have any problems 
I mail back to my house from airport. I hope this help. But if is domestic I really dont think would be a problem. 
Have a great trip!


----------



## ICE (May 4, 2011)

PABSKB said:


> I just flew from Asheville to SFO. I took my knitting in a clear, large ziploc bag along with a copy of the TSA ruling on knitting. I had absolutely no problem. I was more of a problem knitting on the plane because of the tight quarters.


Knitting could bother some passengers in tight confines of an airplane? How about that obnoxious 400lb person in the middle seat, who needs both armrests and then some, whom is fidgeting the whole 6hr flight, reclines the seat and snores?

"knitting in a clear, large ziploc bag along with a copy of the TSA ruling on knitting" Great idea! Never thought of it. Thank you.
ICE in NJ


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

andietom--you are truly a very smart lady! Well put! And as far as the screening by the TSA goes, I have been both extremely impressed and down right scared! As far as the scared part goes I noticed a rather scary looking man sitting in the Honolulu airport. He was dressed very strangely, especially the electric wires running from around his waist down his legs and into his shoes! I pointed him out a friend who said, ahhhh, he's probably harmless. Well, I sure as heck wasn't getting on a plane with him! I found the nearest TSA agent and pointed him out. She about had a heart attack! How he got that far, I have no idea! Now, the impressed part giving credit where credit is due. On another trip to Kauai, someone stole my purse along with every piece of ID I had. I asked the police officer who took my report how on earth I was going to get on that plane going home. He told me to get a copy of the original police report and go early to the airport. I was so impressed with the TSA. They were firm but polite. I was with them for over half an hour. They asked me many many personal questions (my maiden name, my mom's maiden name, where my mom was born, what county I lived in, where I graduated from high school/college, etc etc etc). The guy questioning me was on the phone to someone who knew a whole lot about me! The phone person would ask the questions and check the answers. I was impressed and felt very secure about the job they do. On the other hand, Kauai's TSA probably doesn't have a whole lot to do.


----------



## andietom (Apr 19, 2011)

Juleen said:


> Great advice, but, what if you have a work in progress on circular needles rather than bare needles? Has anyone tried that? I guess I could put my major project in the suitcase and carry on a smaller project just in case. I know the TSA were not happy with hubby who accidentally put his dive knife in his carryon for a trip to Hawaii instead of packing it. (Just glad to see they were truly watching and caught it). They were polite but stern but he was given a mailing envelope to send it on to Kauai. If I pack it, I would have a wee bit of concern that they would lose THAT particular piece of luggage! AND, I could never knit during takeoff or landing! It's my job to pray hard enough that I get that plane up and down safely! So far, it's worked! :O)


I'm with you on the praying bit!

As for packing your good project and needles, far more luggage is delayed than totally lost. As you drop off bags at check-in, look at the tags they put on each bag (and the small receipts they give you for each) to make certain the correct final destination airport is on them.

I generally put an airline luggage tag on the handle of each checked bag that lists only my name and "Itinerary Inside." Then I do put an outline of our itinerary on top of everything packed inside. We use bright luggage straps and TSA locks on each checked bag.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

andietom--you are one smart lady!!!!! Thanks for the tips!


----------



## andietom (Apr 19, 2011)

Juleen said:


> andietom--you are truly a very smart lady! Well put! And as far as the screening by the TSA goes, I have been both extremely impressed and down right scared! As far as the scared part goes I noticed a rather scary looking man sitting in the Honolulu airport. He was dressed very strangely, especially the electric wires running from around his waist down his legs and into his shoes! I pointed him out a friend who said, ahhhh, he's probably harmless. Well, I sure as heck wasn't getting on a plane with him! I found the nearest TSA agent and pointed him out. She about had a heart attack! How he got that far, I have no idea! Now, the impressed part giving credit where credit is due. On another trip to Kauai, someone stole my purse along with every piece of ID I had. I asked the police officer who took my report how on earth I was going to get on that plane going home. He told me to get a copy of the original police report and go early to the airport. I was so impressed with the TSA. They were firm but polite. I was with them for over half an hour. They asked me many many personal questions (my maiden name, my mom's maiden name, where my mom was born, what county I lived in, where I graduated from high school/college, etc etc etc). The guy questioning me was on the phone to someone who knew a whole lot about me! The phone person would ask the questions and check the answers. I was impressed and felt very secure about the job they do. On the other hand, Kauai's TSA probably doesn't have a whole lot to do.


Thanks for the kind words. I too have a great deal of respect for the TSA folks. They have a serious and often difficult job to do.

I'm glad your missing identification problem was so easily fixed. A great deal of information about everyone who purchases an airplane ticket gets retrieved before we are given access to boarding passes, so it's not surprising that they could verify that you were who you said your were! It's a bit scarey to think someone knows that much about us, but again, it's a different world these days.


----------



## elanaanderson (Feb 12, 2011)

I have never had a problem flying domestically, but internationally? it is truly hit or miss! As for a cutting tool, I just use a nail clipper...it works fabulously for any thickness of fiber! I would LOVE to take something along with me to West Africa, but I shall have to do more thorough research on the guidelines of the airline I will fly.


----------



## MoMo (Apr 28, 2011)

never a problem domestically, but just to be sure, I packa small project i a clean make-up case, with children's scissor ( blunt tip) and I almost always choose to use a wood- circ set while flying....MoMo


----------



## SeniorDancer (Sep 10, 2011)

I am leaving for Rome next week and plan on taking my knitting and for cutting I am using an empty floss container.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I love my Denise needles - they come in a nice case and are easily accessible and easy to keep track of. I know there are lots of other more expensive sets but I am happy with the denise and 
maybe down the road will treat myself to more expensive needles but only because it would be nice to have more than one set of each sized needles. I am even thinking of getting another set of Denise -- 

I would never go back to straight needles after using my denise needles. Shirley


----------



## Wincealot (Sep 2, 2011)

What are Denise needles and where can I view them?

Please?


----------



## artbycarol (Oct 17, 2011)

When I was flying recently I asked a TSA person if they allowed knitting needles on flights. He said it just depended on how tight the security was on any particular day. So the next time I traveled I took my my knitting in my carry on bag and it went through security with no problem. So try it.


----------



## evilknit (Aug 24, 2011)

when i fly, if i have to fly, they are all flights in u.s. or canada, and i havent had a problem with my knitting. but i do understand that overseas flights are different. just call the airlines and double check their procedure and then print out the tsa page that says you can take them. just incase you get a tsa agent that has a problem. have a great trip.


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

BSH said:


> Has anyone taken their knitting on a plane? I have a flight coming up and would like to continue my project on the flight, I'm just not sure if they will let me through with the needles!


I always use bamboo or wood when boarding then carry the needles I want to use in my suit case for after I get there.
If you want to change. I had heard that the Pendant was allowed but maybe it has changed. Carry cheap round blade childrens scissors. Someone needs to come up with a safe scissor. Nancy's Notions advertises the pendant as safe to take on a plane. Things change I guess. To be safe check with each airline. What does anyone suggest if your needles are taken away from you before you board. Is there a way to save you work until you get to your destination and purchase more needles or get inside your luggage for more needles.


----------



## royalist (Apr 27, 2011)

Thank you Designer 1234 BJ


----------



## Wincealot (Sep 2, 2011)

Where did you purchase your Denise needles?


----------



## AHB (Sep 29, 2011)

I have not had any trouble knitting on domestic flights. I even have a pair of very small pointy scissors. International is a different issue. You can fly out with your knitting, but "they" won't let you bring it home. I nearly caused an international incident until "they" finally let me get my checked bag back and stow my needle and yarn!


----------



## Wincealot (Sep 2, 2011)

Shirley?

Where did you purchase your Denise needles.

You are considering a new set? 

Where will you do that?


----------



## srossman (Oct 25, 2011)

They will let you keep the work on the needles, just put it into an envelope and mail it. You can also leave the security line and give the project to be checked--go into a shop and buy a small cheap bag.


----------



## nononanette (Jul 29, 2011)

I alway call and check, but I do most always change to circular needles. I have had my Swiss Army knife taken which I used the scissors on so I like others take blunt nosed little scissors or little tiny scissors.


----------



## srossman (Oct 25, 2011)

A lot of the difficulty we face returning from Europe is caused by the rules we have now enforced with visas from many of the European countries. This is backlash. So, we just deal with it!


----------



## cow-girl (Oct 17, 2011)

We just got back last night from Russia, Finland, and France with
No problems with my carryon knitting on short bamboo needles
anywhere. I didn't carry any kind of cutting device in carryon.
I always carry my printout copy of TSA rules (stating it is
OK here to bring needlework/knitting onboard) for domestic
flights. Good luck on your flight and enjoy your knitting!


----------



## artbycarol (Oct 17, 2011)

Dental floss will hold your stitches in place if need be.


----------



## KiltieLass (May 1, 2011)

Yes - however, I try to avoid any hassle that might arise, so I make sure the needles are with bamboo or plastic, as they might see metla needles in the detectors, and think them akin to skewers.


----------



## sweetdollymom (Sep 16, 2011)

You can take any knitting needles. Scissors must be 4 inches or less from fulcrum to tip. Any thing like a cutter cannot go be cause of the blade. Hubbie works for TSA and I knit all the time.


----------



## Brenknitty (Sep 17, 2011)

penelope said:


> I'm going to Israel next week and flying Delta. I've never had a problem flying with my needles domestically but wonder if I will this trip. I imagine I can get into Israel with them okay but don't know about coming back out coming home. Has anyone had any experience with carrying your knitting on the plane out of there? And how do I check it out beforehand?


I went to England at the end of September and had no problems with my knitting. I had circular needles.


----------



## Sperson (Jul 28, 2011)

I have flown with needles many times, even in Europe. Mine are wood and maybe that makes a difference.


----------



## skrl (Sep 28, 2011)

In the past 3 years I have travelled to Egypt, Morocco, Jordon , Tanzania, China and the Caribean 3 times- had no problems with assorted types of needles- but I always held my breathe as I went through security checks! I also carried children's blunt end scissors. I never count on anything so always go to the airport early in case the knitting has to be put into checked luggage which means tracking it down after check in. Although there are rules it still boils down to what secutity decides that day and trip. Have a fun tri and good luck!An
I to checked luggage.


----------



## thisthat (Aug 10, 2011)

my sock needles are at least 7" and I never had any problem with them.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

WOW, skri! I'm impressed with your traveling! We have dear friends that travel like you do and I always love looking at their photos when they come home. I think you are reincarnated from some ancient explorer! <g> We're planning a trip to Scotland (where my dad's grandfather's ancestors came from) and Norway where my paternal grandmother's family came from. Because my mom was adopted it has taken us many years to dig through the paperwork, trace back leads and finally find definite information on who her parents were. I'm so pleased we were able to get that information before her death! It meant a lot to her and me, too. Now, to bring this rambling of mine back to knitting. Since I have ancestors in Scotland, Norway, Poland and Germany, I think I can safely say at least one or more of my female ancestors knitted! :O)


----------



## grandma of 5 (Sep 14, 2011)

HI, I have taken my knitting and regular long knitting needles on trips out of the country ( U. S. A.) and never had any trouble with the airlines or security. I found out though you have to take round ended scissors. I just use my knitting bag as my carry on bag. Its a big bag but it holds all my knitting needles, yarn and other personal stuff I don't want to pack thru. I just got a new bag from my daughter that says " I knit so I don't kill people" I don't think that would go over big with the security guys right now so I will have to keep that one a home. Good luck!!


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

BSH said:


> Thanks, I did purchase a yarn cutter pendant just in case we could knit on a plane.


The Clover yarn cutter is considered a knife and could be confiscated. Take blunt scissors only and check the TSA web site for what is allowed and not allowed. No matter what the site says a screener can change his/her mind at the last second and not allow something. As for circulars, best to have bamboo and less than 29" length. I had a screener who couldn't figure out a needle gauge; thought it was a weapon. I pointed out to him it was no different than a nut and bolt gauge.

Happy flying.

Becca


----------



## ejyamada (Aug 7, 2011)

It depends on the airport you are leaving from. When I called to ask about it, they told me plastic and wood needles were okay, but no metal. I had to pack my project because they were on metal needles, but then I forgot the instructions and couldn't work on it anyway. LOL.


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi, My husband is an international airline pilot flying Asia, Europe, Australia. I frequently fly along on his flights and can honestly say that knitting needles are ALWAYS subject to the authority of the individual who is scanning or inspecting your luggage. It really does not matter what the country or airline literature may say. Do the following and you will in almost EVERY CASE be able to take your knitting on board in your carry-on. Invest in a quality bamboo interchangeable knitting needle set. Addi makes a nice one, and Hiya Hiya has a nice one for less than half the cost of the Addi's, and I THINK they sell them individually as well. Search online for them if your LYS does not carry Hiya Hiya or Addi sets. 
Now, here is the trick you need to remember: disconnect the tips of your needles before going through security and slip them into a crevice or seamline in your purse or carryon. The Bamboo will rarely show on a scan and if noticed during a physical scan - they are SHORT in length and present no threat during flight. A good rule is NEVER GIVE THEM A REASON TO LOOK IN YOUR CARRY ON. This means leave the sharp objects at home. No clippers, scissors or other cutting tools of any kind. If they see them on the scan or during the search they will closely examine and/or question everything else. Take one of those nifty circular cutters by Clover if you will need to snip some yarn. 
My final suggestion is to leave the complete set at home and take only the tips & cables that you will need. I hope this saves someone a terrible loss. My buddy Lynn had a whole set of Denise interchangeables confiscated while exiting Australia.


----------



## beadness (Apr 14, 2011)

I recently flew from coast to coast domestically on Southwest and had three different knitting projects in my carry on bag. I also had a small pouch with small knitting accessories like a crochet hook, #1 dpns, and a pair of embroidery scissors. TSA indicated these were acceptable and I did not have any issues even though they ran my bag through twice. Two of my needles were Harmony, one pair was Addi Turbos. I intended to take a SASE with me but never had time to prepare it. Good luck with your flight.


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

BSH said:


> Thanks, I did purchase a yarn cutter pendant just in case we could knit on a plane.


Those won't clear, in the U.S. or anywhere. They were made just for this purpose, but it's been discovered that they can be opened and the blade used as a weapon. So there are many of us sitting here with one of those things, never using them. sigh....


----------



## Lubov2877 (Oct 2, 2011)

I was stopped because I had cuticle scissors in my baggage. We were going abroad but I can't remember what country. 

Lubov


----------



## GrandmaPearl (Oct 11, 2011)

Hmmm.. I have taken my yarn cutter pendant with me many times on domestic flights, never had a problem. I guess you just never know. Do not recall taking knitting overseas though but i suspect i did.


----------



## imom (Oct 25, 2011)

What is the problem ladies? They only want your needles not your knitting. Use a cheap pair that you don't mind losing and just give them the needles if they won't allow them on the plane. Carry your good needles in the checked luggage. Came back from Israel a year ago and absolutely NO needles.


----------



## sweetdollymom (Sep 16, 2011)

If you are traveling in a foreign country you are not under TSA regulations but you should never try to hide your needles in a seam as that is called artfull concealment and opens up a whole new can of worms. If there is any questions about the regulations never be afraid to ask for a supervisor. Regulations can alter daily as situations arisd. If going overseas I would redomendchecking with the airline from overseas and get names of who you talked to..


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

BSH said:


> Has anyone taken their knitting on a plane? I have a flight coming up and would like to continue my project on the flight, I'm just not sure if they will let me through with the needles!


BSH,
I have taken my knitting on board as my Carryon.... I actually took my knitting bag (see-thru) with my whole set of Addi clicks, my smaller accessory pack & my current working project..... In fact, I had forgotten about it, but I had my 'puppy snips' attached to my 'chibi' tube with the darning needles.
I had previously taken out my scissors & packed that in my Checked Luggage........ I had absolutely NO PROBLEMS at all.....
This was on different trips.... twice to Australia, twice to California & twice to Michigan. The Michigan trips were the only Non-stop flights..... there were several changes in the other trips...... absolutely NO problem at all..........
I flew on American twice, United once, USAirway & Quantas twice each.


----------



## SmilingCamel (Oct 21, 2011)

imom said:


> What is the problem ladies? They only want your needles not your knitting. Use a cheap pair that you don't mind losing and just give them the needles if they won't allow them on the plane. Carry your good needles in the checked luggage. Came back from Israel a year ago and absolutely NO needles.


I'm just curious - what airline were you flying?


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

GrandmaPearl said:


> Hmmm.. I have taken my yarn cutter pendant with me many times on domestic flights, never had a problem. I guess you just never know. Do not recall taking knitting overseas though but i suspect i did.


Wow. I checked the Delta list of forbidden items, and there it was, with the explanation of why they wouldn't allow them. These rules are like so many of our laws - applied discriminately, per the current authority's feelings, I'm afraid.


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

sweetdollymom said:


> If you are traveling in a foreign country you are not under TSA regulations but you should never try to hide your needles in a seam as that is called artfull concealment and opens up a whole new can of worms. If there is any questions about the regulations never be afraid to ask for a supervisor. Regulations can alter daily as situations arisd. If going overseas I would redomendchecking with the airline from overseas and get names of who you talked to..


I SO agree with you. Trying to hide them will make you Look guilty of worse intentions than you are guilty of; as you are, in fact, trying to get away with something. I'd rather ask them up front, use cheap needles for the flight, & put them right in my purse for x-raying than be suspected of something that could cause Real trouble. Once you look guilty.....Yikes!


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Here is the latest TSA opinion on knitting needles. Last time I checked, less than 6 months ago, the answer was NO and they were listed on the prohibited list. Not now. I talked to some who did crochet instead on flights.

http://www.tsa.gov/travelers/airtravel/assistant/editorial_1252.shtm

I would call the airline. Never flew with kntting as I am a new knitter. Tiny scissors are okay, less than 4". No circular cutters, whatever they are. I have found international carriers to be more restrictive. Sadly, they seem to have better inspectors than we do. 
Karen in CA


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

I am shocked that Israel would not ban everything.


----------



## annettes (Oct 25, 2011)

you can check tsa.gov/travelers/airtravel/prohibited/permitted-prohibited-items.shtm and click on 'knitting' to see what they say regarding knitting on flight. it shows a picture of regular straight needles with yarn. also, the pendant with an enclosed blade is prohibited. I knitted with circulars on way to hawaii and there were no problems.


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

I take my knitting on the plane all the time, because I use Addi turbo circular needles. I did learn to put them in the tray so they a visible. One time the needles were crossed and they thought I had a giant pair of sissors in my bag. They do not allow straight needles, because they could be used as a weapon, but circulars do not have a very long metal length. I have also taken my crochet without a problem. I take mustouche sissors to use. They are allowed because they a short and blunt.

I have even taken my knitting internationally, although there may be some countries that restrict them, I haven't had problems in Mexico, Canada or Bermuda.

I hope this helps.



BSH said:


> Has anyone taken their knitting on a plane? I have a flight coming up and would like to continue my project on the flight, I'm just not sure if they will let me through with the needles!


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Each country is different.
I fly frequently in Australia, and the airport security nazi's here have recently taken my grandson's baby knife off me, and told me I couldn't knit in the plane. Yet terrorists can fly half way around the world with dynamite strapped to their goulies. Go figure. 
Little white haired old ladies are a bigger threat than islamic terrorists apparently. I have had a total knee replacement and they pull me aside, and frisk me from top to bottom, three times, with shoes and socks off. The security check should be done before you hand in your flight luggage, that way you could put anything you had forgotten was in your hand luggage into your flight luggage. I envy you Americans if you are allowed to knit on a plane.


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

You are very wise.



grandma of 5 said:


> HI, I have taken my knitting and regular long knitting needles on trips out of the country ( U. S. A.) and never had any trouble with the airlines or security. I found out though you have to take round ended scissors. I just use my knitting bag as my carry on bag. Its a big bag but it holds all my knitting needles, yarn and other personal stuff I don't want to pack thru. I just got a new bag from my daughter that says " I knit so I don't kill people" I don't think that would go over big with the security guys right now so I will have to keep that one a home. Good luck!!


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

the cutter on your dental floss will work as a cutter for most yarns. Happy travelling


----------



## judys14 (Jun 5, 2011)

I went to and from Georgia in July with my knitting and wasn't stopped nor questioned. I had my knitting on Knit Picks circular zephyr acrylic needles and had the rest of my the needles within their case in my suitcase. I flew Delta. By the way, I had called ahead of time and checked if I could take them on board and was told they were okay. However,I didn't inquire about straight needles.


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

No problem in the US but look out if you fly international they would not let me take them in my carry on.they are considered a weapon.


----------



## lenorehf (Apr 2, 2011)

I had my knitting with me on my trip to Israel last Spring. When I left Israel, security took my nail file from my pocketbook but left the knitting and needles alone.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

It is my understanding that airlines will not accept the yarn cutter pendants. I have a set of airline approved scissors in their original package that I take with me. Check with TSA about the airline rules for this.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

penelope said:


> Colorado knits said:
> 
> 
> > roed2er said:
> ...


Why not check with the airline that you will be flying on, and/or check with an Israeli counsel or embassy?


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

I get frisked all the time and I'm very grey now. I was told once it is because I prefer to wear a dress and I may have something hidden under it.



MaryCarter said:


> Each country is different.
> I fly frequently in Australia, and the airport security nazi's here have recently taken my grandson's baby knife off me, and told me I couldn't knit in the plane. Yet terrorists can fly half way around the world with dynamite strapped to their goulies. Go figure.
> Little white haired old ladies are a bigger threat than islamic terrorists apparently. I have had a total knee replacement and they pull me aside, and frisk me from top to bottom, three times, with shoes and socks off. The security check should be done before you hand in your flight luggage, that way you could put anything you had forgotten was in your hand luggage into your flight luggage. I envy you Americans if you are allowed to knit on a plane.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Wincealot said:


> Shirley?
> 
> Where did you purchase your Denise needles.
> 
> ...


Here where I live, the LYS carries them...


----------



## Lore Bews (Oct 19, 2011)

I knit and crochet on all the flights I have been on, but I was told by other people to make sure your needles are plastic or wooden!


----------



## alucalind (Jan 26, 2011)

penelope said:


> I'm going to Israel next week and flying Delta. I've never had a problem flying with my needles domestically but wonder if I will this trip. I imagine I can get into Israel with them okay but don't know about coming back out coming home. Has anyone had any experience with carrying your knitting on the plane out of there? And how do I check it out beforehand?


Check the TSA web site and the airline's web site for their policies for domestic flights. For international flights, check the destination country's web site - you can try googling Israel+flight+restrictions. That might get you to a usable page. Always print out the pages and keep them with you. I've had TSAs "flex" their authority muscles and try to forbid my knitting needles and crochet hooks. I showed them the print out from the web site and then when the still objected, asked to see their supervisor. That worked. As mentioned earlier, don't bring scissors or even long needles. Use kiddie scissors and if you need ot sew something together, buy the needles you need at your destination.


----------



## BSH (Oct 8, 2011)

I am still trying to get used to circular needles. But, that does sound like it will be easier for on the plane!


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

I just flew across the country on Southwest last Saturday, from Balt/Wash to Seattle with metal needles and scissors. I had no problem.

Ellie


----------



## BSH (Oct 8, 2011)

I am on direct flights and just going to denver to see my new granddaughter. I am knitting for her.


----------



## Linda Buck (Aug 10, 2011)

Yes, you can take your knitting. I've never had any problems going to Denmark, Sweden, St. Lucia, or Dominica. How would we function without our vise/hobby?? Linda


----------



## weaver1510 (Oct 2, 2011)

I've had the folded up scissors confiscated on a flight to Miami. I've seen the flight attendant putting someone's knitting in one of the storage areas. I assume she would return them after the flight. So I do not take chances. Pack it in the luggage.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

I take my knitting with me l the time. I have never been told I couldn't.. In fact I've been on flights where the flight attendant was knitting.


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

srossman said:


> They will let you keep the work on the needles, just put it into an envelope and mail it. You can also leave the security line and give the project to be checked--go into a shop and buy a small cheap bag.


What do you do with the small cheap bag? Check it?
Suppose you have already met your bag limit?


----------



## kathy320 (Jul 29, 2011)

BSH said:


> Thanks, I did purchase a yarn cutter pendant just in case we could knit on a plane.


Those, you can't bring. You can bring scissors if the blades are shorter than 4".
From reading this forum, I know that the rules on flights not within the US can vary. I also print the NTSB guidelines and keep them with my knitting.
Have a good flight!


----------



## kdlc (Aug 31, 2011)

Use circulars, they have no problem with those.


----------



## fiddlerbird555 (Apr 6, 2011)

BSH said:


> Thanks, I did purchase a yarn cutter pendant just in case we could knit on a plane.


I thought I saw something about those being illegal. (Of course, first they have to see and recognize them)


----------



## kdlc (Aug 31, 2011)

The thread cutter penant is fine and so are circulars, The Denise needles even come with a letter that says they passed all specs and have been approved by the airlines. I would be careful about bringing on scissors and metal needles unless circs as they might bring attention.


----------



## LaurieJanesplace (Aug 8, 2011)

islandlover2 said:


> We flew to North Carolina in September and I first checked with the TSA online, and saw that it was ok. Just to be on the safe side, I again asked when we checked in at the airport counter. The agent told me yes, as long as I also had yarn with them. To be safe, I would check directly with your airline to see what their own policy is. By the way, I took my circular wooden knitpicks.....no poking the people sitting beside me.


It is not up to the airline - in the us it is up to the TSA agent. Even with printed out rules the TSA agent/s have the right to confiscate if in their opinion it is dangerous.


----------



## Katie Largent (Apr 7, 2011)

Check with the airline and with the TSA web-site.


----------



## sandytene (Mar 1, 2011)

Call Delta and ask them.


----------



## tired n' cranky (Aug 2, 2011)

Make it easy on yourself, take circular bamboo and you won't have any trouble.


----------



## tired n' cranky (Aug 2, 2011)

Ohn, and No problemo with the yarn cutter pendant.


----------



## LuvinCrafts (Aug 22, 2011)

It may matter which airlines. I'm flying in two weeks and was told crochet hook was okay but not knitting needles. Flying in states.


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

BSH said:


> I am still trying to get used to circular needles. But, that does sound like it will be easier for on the plane!


It is for a few reasons:

1: they're less likely to object to circulrs, esp if they are plastic or wood, because the shaft is not long enough to get a good enough grasp to stab someone effectively. I don't believe they necessarily think we mean any harm, but none of us would have much luck holding off a maniac who meant to take our needles away from us to use as a weapon. In that way, we really Could be a safety threat, If we had straight needles, no matter what they're made of.
2. Circular needles don't stick out so far, taking up too much room, when it's at a premium in a small airline seat.
3. You won't drop a needle and have it roll to the other end of the plane. 
4. And, if need be, you could take the tips off the cable, surrender the tips and keep your work, if someone has a Barney Fife attitude. Some will.

As for frisking a grandma because she might be hiding something under her skirt - hmmm. I suppose terrorists would not be above using an older woman like that if they will use their babies as booby traps. And not all older women are sane, just because most of us are. :wink:


----------



## jeanes (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi - I have been taking my knitting on airplanes but I still call
ahead and ask. Because the was a time when we could not.
Good Luck!


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

I use circulars and fly JetBlue..never had a problem


----------



## andreah (Apr 27, 2011)

I flew on Alaska Air recently and had no problems, the flight attendant even asked about what I was knitting. Im flying again soon domestic and over seas on Delta and am only taking my bamboo circulars, not my more expensive just in case.


----------



## shula (Feb 20, 2011)

BSH said:


> Has anyone taken their knitting on a plane? I have a flight coming up and would like to continue my project on the flight, I'm just not sure if they will let me through with the needles!


Yes, I have several times. I have not had a problem, but you might want to check with your airline. Jet Blue is the airline I have used.


----------



## Billie B (Apr 5, 2011)

BSH said:


> Has anyone taken their knitting on a plane? I have a flight coming up and would like to continue my project on the flight, I'm just not sure if they will let me through with the needles!


I flew after a long time of not having been on a plane. When I got to the guy who examines luggage, I told him I was so sorry I couldn't bring my knitting. Then he told me that knitting is exempter =Why? Because Barbara Bush is a knitter, and her good son therefore exempted knitting needles from being confiscated. Is this true? According to the guy who examined my suitcase, YES!
Billie


----------



## dec2057 (May 30, 2011)

Yep, I just flew to Arizona from Missouri 2 weeks ago and did the same thing. I had the page stating I could bring my needles printed out and in my purse along with a flat rate priority envelope and postage to ship the needles if the airport security didn't follow their own rules. No biggie. I knitted in the airport, knitting on the plane and had a lovely baby cocoon done when I landed.

I have addi turbo circulars and would have made headlines on the news if someone decided to take them away.

You can't take water, though, so I took an empty water bottle to fill up at the fountain as soon as I got through customs.

Scissors can be 5" or less - pointy or not. Just read the internet and get familiar with what you can and can't do.

I also had my liquids in my quart size zip lock bag in clear bottles to drop in the tray with my shoes as I went through customs and had to take my computer out of the laptop case as well. We breezed through security because we knew what to do, what to expect and was pleasant and obedient.

Good luck.



cbjlinda said:


> Before I left for my flight I got on the computer and checked delta for what their rules were. as they change from time to time. Mine said it was o.k. but just to be sure I typed that page out to carry on my carry on bag and also had a self addressed envelope that I could put my knitting needles in should they change the rules by the time I got there. that way I wouldn't be out anything as I could always purchase needles once I arrived at my desitination.
> 
> 
> BSH said:
> ...


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

Billie B said:


> BSH said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone taken their knitting on a plane? I have a flight coming up and would like to continue my project on the flight, I'm just not sure if they will let me through with the needles!
> ...


He may believe that, but no, that is not true. Why would she need that exemption? Does anyone think she goes through the public lines? Does anyone think she doesn't use private transportation? Someone made that up to say he played favorites, and made rules accordingly. I have very close family who worked for that family, in the WH, and knows the stories that were circulated were inventions.


----------



## fibrefriend (May 27, 2011)

I'm always too nervous to knit, so haven't even tried to take knitting with me. If I did, I'd spend the rest of my trip frogging!


----------



## dachsieangelgirl (Jun 25, 2011)

http://www.tsa.gov/travelers/airtravel/assistant/editorial_1252.shtm

I printed this page and carry it with me whenever I fly, so if there is any problem I show this to the people who check us in. Never had any problem!


----------



## 5gbq13 (Aug 2, 2011)

I took finger nail clippers to cut my yarn, when I went on the plane.


----------



## pitanga (Oct 26, 2011)

I was afraid they would take my needles so I took a circular needle. It was an international flight and I had no problems. And if I had I ws going to be realy angry, the circular needle (bamboo) is not worse than a fountain pen!

Ana


----------



## shula (Feb 20, 2011)

fibrefriend said:


> I'm always too nervous to knit, so haven't even tried to take knitting with me. If I did, I'd spend the rest of my trip frogging!


That is why I knit on the plane... flying from the East coast to the West Coast is a long flight and with out knitting the trip would seem even longer.
shula


----------



## Schoeneckwren (Apr 11, 2011)

When I flew to Ireland last September, Newark airport let me carry them on the plane, but Dublin Airport coming back advised we pack them in the checked luggage. I did go to the store prior and buy a cheap set of afghan needles (with the nylon string between) in case they were confiscated, it wouldn't be part of my good convertible set. Might also have something to do with the fact that while we were in Dublin, somebody set off a bomb in Belfast and spiked the security alert up to high. We called the airport in advance to find out.


----------



## pitanga (Oct 26, 2011)

You mean they advised you to take a circular needle in the check in baggage?

Anyway a cheap circular needle with nylon is what I took in the plane

Ana


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

kathy320 said:


> BSH said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, I did purchase a yarn cutter pendant just in case we could knit on a plane.
> ...


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

As for frisking a grandma because she might be hiding something under her skirt - hmmm. I suppose terrorists would not be above using an older woman like that if they will use their babies as booby traps. And not all older women are sane, just because most of us are. :wink:[/quote]

My mother (95) has flown about 10 times in the past 3-4 years and every single time that she has flown..... she has been pulled aside and been totally 'frisked'....... we tease her all the time.....
and she is: 5 ft & weighs about 110-115 lbs. So she really does NOT look like a terroist.... But She is Irish.....Ha-ha-ha......
I'm only teasing...... I do not find any rhyme or reason to there inspections..... other than it's going too smoothly......


----------



## irisk (Aug 21, 2011)

Just back from a British Airways flight from the USA to the UK and knitted for most of it with no problem. Same on the outward journey too. The cabin crew even asked what I was knitting. I use bamboo needles and don't volunteer that I am carrying them, just put them in my hand luggage and it goes through security xrays.


----------



## irisk (Aug 21, 2011)

valj46 said:


> Over here in the u.k they are very strict on what you can carry on board ,any liquid has to be put in a sealed bag ,Angina spray is allowed ,most things are allowed in your suit case, no nail files, knitting needles etc in hand luggage ,a couple of years ago i had a safety pin in hand luggage which escaped the xray , they even take your bottled water off you as you check in so you will buy from the airport as you go to the duty free shops


Not my experience in the UK.....I agree about the liquids etc but never had any problem with knitting needles on British Airways, Monarch, Flybe or BMIbaby flights. I wonder if things have eased up a bit?


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

Never had a problem but to be on the safe side, use a safety line and inexpensive needle just in case they want you to leave them behind the needles. That way your project will be safe and your out only a cheap pair of needles.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

That's a good idea! Safeline--just in case!


----------



## kdlc (Aug 31, 2011)

You have time to get a set of denise needles. My customers who fly alot use them as they have ends so they can take the needle tips off and put holder ends on. Then when in flight you can replace tips (4 in) back on work and work. Again they have paperwork that accompanies each set that tells of their approval for airlines since 911. AND--
you have a complete set that you can start something new on your trip should the urge come across you cuz you found something you could not wait to start.


----------



## BSH (Oct 8, 2011)

Thank you, I printed the page off and put it on my travel folder.


----------



## Billie B (Apr 5, 2011)

DorothyLWM said:


> Billie B said:
> 
> 
> > BSH said:
> ...


So he lied - the important thing is that I get to take my needles on the plane. Billie


----------



## Billie B (Apr 5, 2011)

CBCAROL said:


> As for frisking a grandma because she might be hiding something under her skirt - hmmm. I suppose terrorists would not be above using an older woman like that if they will use their babies as booby traps. And not all older women are sane, just because most of us are. :wink:


My mother (95) has flown about 10 times in the past 3-4 years and every single time that she has flown..... she has been pulled aside and been totally 'frisked'....... we tease her all the time.....
and she is: 5 ft & weighs about 110-115 lbs. So she really does NOT look like a terroist.... But She is Irish.....Ha-ha-ha......
I'm only teasing...... I do not find any rhyme or reason to there inspections..... other than it's going too smoothly......[/quote]

Same thing happened to my mother - and she was 100 at the time. They let her sit in her wheel chair and ran one of those thingies all over and under her. She was also about 100 lbs soaking wet and was about 4'9" She was quite amused by the whole thing. I think the Israelis have it right - they profile - not in the sense that the word is used here, but they have certain characteristics they look for, and don't waste their time on 100 year old ladies! 
Billie


----------



## sandytene (Mar 1, 2011)

You can bring "baby scissors" ... the ones with the round tip. I have brought them several times. The best answer, however, is call the airlines that you are flying with and ask them.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

I've been "wanded" quite a few times. Guess I look like a gun moll or something! <g>


----------



## Happy in retirement (Jul 20, 2011)

I have taken my knitting on several different flights and have never had a problem.. Make sure if you are carrying on a pair of scissors that they are a small pair. Other than that happy knitting on your flight.


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

Billie B said:


> DorothyLWM said:
> 
> 
> > Billie B said:
> ...


----------



## shanni (Apr 18, 2011)

CharleneB said:


> You can take needles on flights within the US but when I returned from Athens two weeks ago my needles were confiscated and I was treated like a criminal for having them. They pulled the needles out of the projects I was working on which I had hoped to finish on the 17 hour trip home.


 That is just horrendous!!! Didn't they give you the opportunity to put them into your suitcase? How horrible. I only travel within Australia and have been asked a few times what I'm knitting, do I knit for others, where do I get my wool/needles from by the cabin staff.


----------



## kdlc (Aug 31, 2011)

what needles were you using, I am telling you, many needles are accepted, but straight needles usually are not tolerated.


----------



## BSH (Oct 8, 2011)

Circular right now. Next project I might just stay on them considering what has been said.


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

I went to Israel in June with my knittting; no problem on Delta. I use a floss container to cut my yarn. I have been all over the world with my knitting and have never had a problem. Enjoy Israel.



Poledra65 said:


> penelope said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to Israel next week and flying Delta. I've never had a problem flying with my needles domestically but wonder if I will this trip. I imagine I can get into Israel with them okay but don't know about coming back out coming home. Has anyone had any experience with carrying your knitting on the plane out of there? And how do I check it out beforehand?
> ...


----------



## shula (Feb 20, 2011)

marimom said:


> I went to Israel in June with my knittting; no problem on Delta. I use a floss container to cut my yarn. I have been all over the world with my knitting and have never had a problem. Enjoy Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't traveled overseas, but can't you ccontact the airlines and request security rules in other countries? Enjoy Israel...a few of my friends and Aunt have traveled there and absolutely had a wonderful time. In the mean time, I will ask if any of them know. 
shula


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Colorado knits said:


> BSH said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, I did purchase a yarn cutter pendant just in case we could knit on a plane.
> ...


My stork scissors were confiscated (I say stolen!) in Canada two years ago. A 1" blade.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

-knitter said:


> Colorado knits said:
> 
> 
> > BSH said:
> ...


................
My Husband has had several of the mini pocket knives 'taken' at the airports..... and the blade is only 3/4 inch long. & it has tiny scissors & a toothpick.......
When He asked them Why??? They told Him..."It's a Weapon".
and then the same inspector looked at my Addi' Circular needles & commented to 'what a nice set'.... enjoy Your knitting.....
Who knows????


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

CBCAROL said:


> -knitter said:
> 
> 
> > Colorado knits said:
> ...


Gang,

Pointed scissors and knives are weapons by definition of 
TSA. PERIOD. Once we remember this we will get anything thru screening and I mean anything that doesn't look like a weapon. If there is an open blade, as with a knife and the yarn/thread cutters (Clover), they will be confiscated.

TSA doesn't think pens, pencils, belts, shoelaces, stiletto heels, ties, heavy neck chains, etc. are weapons. Go figure.

Enjoy flying.

Becca


----------



## BSH (Oct 8, 2011)

So, with all the chatter back and forth, and not a clear answer I read the TSA's site, traveling with special items/knitting needles. Any needle should pass and the pendant cutter is clearly labeled a weapon. Fiskars have a small round tipped scissors with a handle my arthritic hands can handle. So now I need a nice knitting organizing bag for flying. Any ideas for that?


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

BSH said:


> So, with all the chatter back and forth, and not a clear answer I read the TSA's site, traveling with special items/knitting needles. Any needle should pass and the pendant cutter is clearly labeled a weapon. Fiskars have a small round tipped scissors with a handle my arthritic hands can handle. So now I need a nice knitting organizing bag for flying. Any ideas for that?


The clear plastic bags work GREAT..... and the TSA agents can readily see what you've got..... Mine is about 12" wide X 9-10" high with a zipper & I have a small cosmetic type bag with all of my extras in there..... Works great & it went down the belt through the cameras & back in my hands...no Questions asked.
Like someone else said previously, don't try to hide it & you'll have no worries....... Happy Knitting


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

BSH said:


> So, with all the chatter back and forth, and not a clear answer I read the TSA's site, traveling with special items/knitting needles. Any needle should pass and the pendant cutter is clearly labeled a weapon. Fiskars have a small round tipped scissors with a handle my arthritic hands can handle. So now I need a nice knitting organizing bag for flying. Any ideas for that?


Yes, use a jewelry case with vinyl zip pouches. You can see what you are carrying and it folds up easily. And heaven forbid a TSA agent asks what that metal thing is with various size holes and a ruler at one end, you can tell him (with a smile on your face) it's for differentiating between the different sizes of nuts and bolts that hold the plane together. After all, you are carrying the spare parts.

The jewelry cases can be found at travel stores, sometimes in the toiletry section of drug stores.

Happy hunting and knitting.

Becca


----------



## Laniw1 (Oct 30, 2011)

I decided to stop worrying about it and now travel with crochet projects on the plane. Knitting needles and scissors go into the suitcase.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

All airlines are different. it is best to get on the computer and look up your airline for what they will allow you to take. that being said they are subject to change at a moments notice. what I did was print out the slip that said knitting needles were allowed because one hand does not always know what the other one is doing " Then I put my circular needles in a self addressed envelope to carry in just in case they would not let me take them" that way I wouldn't loose them.


BSH said:


> Has anyone taken their knitting on a plane? I have a flight coming up and would like to continue my project on the flight, I'm just not sure if they will let me through with the needles!


----------



## renee greenberg (Jun 23, 2011)

Soory I didn't read your message before. I travel to Israel every year. I took my knitting with the bamboo needles in my carry on, no scissors thru JFK. It was o.k. because wood x-rays like pencils. I also took my metal needles with a small scarf that I didn't care about losing stitches. They were more interested in my jewelry, so they didn't bother about the #6 steel needles. Coming back from Israel, the Israelis "profile" and ask questions. They are more superior than the TSA. They didn't bother me about my jewelry or my knitting. The Israelis know abut security.
The TSA at JFK have a few brain cells missing and they are very antagonistic. They deliberately ring their machine to try to get you to take your jewelry off, so they can steal it. There have been numerous cases in the local news about their thefts at JFK, LAG, and Newark. They also arrested a TSA agent for a drug smuggling ring this winter. They got after me because I had my purse and carry-on zippers locked with a combination lock. They wanted me to open them so they could steal while I was distracted by the x-ray "wand". I have nothing but disdain and abhorance for the local TSA. They are a bunch of low-life morons. I know some Israeli agents who agree with me. There isn't any reason for them to act the way they do except that they want to steal. I always have to stand up to them and demand a supervisor. The Israelis invented a shoe machine where you stand in the machine , so you don't have to take your shoes off. The local TSA doens't want to use it. It's not money. It's a psychological issue. The more you are "put out" from your routine, the more upset your will be and you can get distracted. So if they say "put your money and your jewelry in the tray", you stupidly do it. I told them my jewelry never comes off. EVER! They had to get the hand- x-ray and then pat me down, which was unnecessary. My money was locked in my purse. (Once I had my traveller's checks and my cash in a money pouch inside my pants. It had a nylon zipper, so it was o.k. But two years ago I had my credit cards in a clear see-though plastic case around my nectk. They made me remove my 3 credit cards . They held each one up separately and ran the x-ray wand over them. I got impatient and asked if the agent had ever seen an American Express card or had she been on Welfare so long before this job, that she had forgotten what they look like. She didn't reply. The majority of the TSA agents in JFK were previously on Welfare. The TSA got a credit from the city for hiring someone on Welfare. 
One more thing, when going thru the airport, Dr. Oz wrote to wear socks, so when you have to remove you shoes, you aren't barefoot on the dirty floors. You can get a bad fungus!


----------



## renee greenberg (Jun 23, 2011)

Israel-no problem . I even saw a lady crocheting a scull cap" in the very thin crochet hook on a Delta flight to Israel. But on the wayback to NY the Israelis just ask you questions and "profile". They don't care about knitting needles or crochet hooks.


----------



## renee greenberg (Jun 23, 2011)

I only have problems in JFK NY with the TSA agents about my jewelry, which I never take off. I never have any problems with my needles. I fly to Israel from NY every year. Last summer was my 62nd flight. The Israelis don't bother about needles or crochet hooks. They "profile", ask questions. In JFK NY, I alsways get frisked -hand -wand x-ray because of my jewelry and my locked purse. On Delta last summer, I took both my wooden nedles and my metal ones with 2 different projects. The tSA didn't bother me. The Israelis don't care.


----------



## shula (Feb 20, 2011)

renee greenberg said:


> I only have problems in JFK NY with the TSA agents about my jewelry, which I never take off. I never have any problems with my needles. I fly to Israel from NY every year. Last summer was my 62nd flight. The Israelis don't bother about needles or crochet hooks. They "profile", ask questions. In JFK NY, I alsways get frisked -hand -wand x-ray because of my jewelry and my locked purse. On Delta last summer, I took both my wooden nedles and my metal ones with 2 different projects. The tSA didn't bother me. The Israelis don't care.


I am sure what you mean is that the Israeli's certainly do care, they merely have a more effective security system than we have.
shula


----------



## Rumrunner (Mar 21, 2011)

I fly out of JFK and have never had a problem, the agents are very pleasant and helpful. In October, I flew to Seattle with a 10" cast iron frying pan and two small cupcake pans for my daughter. I had my knitting on circular needles and was wearing jewelry----again no problem. I am always wanded because of a hip replacement. I believe it is your approach and friendliness that helps make the experience better.


----------



## SeniorDancer (Sep 10, 2011)

Just returned from a flight to Rome from Charlotte. I put my 4 steel double pointed needles and yarn in a zip lock. Placed them on top of everything in the tub and not a word was said. They were OK.


----------



## BSH (Oct 8, 2011)

So.... I am home from my trip and I did knit on the airplane. Being handicapped worked for me, three were busy helping me and carrying my stuff, that they never even checked my bags!


----------



## sueqts (Jan 27, 2011)

Doesn't matter what their website says, they can tell you no. I went from Detroit to Raleigh, Delta, and they let me take my circs. Return flight they said no. I asked before checking bags so I could pack them. Be sure to have a book for backup.


----------

